

Facebook "Definitely" Raising Capital This Year; Google Considered Acquisition - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/27/facebook-definitely-raising-capital-this-year-google-considered-acquisition

======
bcx
Does anyone have any other sources for this information? Like anything that
makes it look less like a rumor?

